# 34 seekers, let's hear your stories!



## Kiwiberry

I am going to be induced at 34 weeks due to my water rupturing. I would love to hear how well your ladies babies did for some upliftment :(.


----------



## SucreK

33+4 here! One of my girls was a simple feeder and grower and was in the nicu for 16 days. My other twin had medical complications and needed 2 surgeries (and then had an infection). She was in for 74 days. But my 16-day twin had a much more normal, average experience, and I'm sure your baby will too!!! 34 weeks is a really good gestation. <3

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Twinmum87

Born at 34+1 weeks. Both spent 3 days in incubators, 2 days in open heated cots then into normal cots. Both home at 15 days weighing 4lb 6.5oz.

Twin 1 was 4lb 6oz, needed minimal help with breathing for several hours, fully tube fed for 10 days as he refused to even open his mouth to try and feed, never woke when hungry until then but it was like something just clicked and he went from nil by mouth to fully express bottle fed and waking crying when hungry in 1 day. He spent the best part of 13 days under the lights for jaundice. 

Twin 2 was 4lb 2.5oz and needed no help breathing what so ever. She opened mouth to feed at 2 days, started to take a couple sucks from day 3 and was fully demand fed from day 9. She only needed 2 short sessions under the lights.

Both have hit all milestones within the expected age range. My bigger twin actually weighed 1lb more at 8.5 months old than what my youngest did and he was over 3lbs heavier at birth! They are 8 years old and no issues at all from being early. Just tall and very slim lol!

Good luck, hope your birth goes well and you have a healthy baby. :)


----------



## Dory85

My 34 weeker was 5lb 10oz born (pprom). She did so well that she came to the ward with me with plans to be discharged in a couple of days but she was very jaundiced, struggled to regulate her temperature and had some respiratory distress aa a result. She was moved into SCBU and was discharged after 10 days (which I'm told is a relatively long time for a healthy 34 weeker). She struggled with breastfeeding because she was so small and tired so she had an ng and lots of top ups and lost lots of weight which was scary but the nurses on SCBU were brilliant. She's a healthy 4 month old now just a little on the small side and slightly slower hitting her milestones.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thanks ladies for sharing your stories <3.

Ava is 4 Days old now. She is feeding, breathing, and holding her temp. She gets a lil sleepy during an average of two bottles a day and has just now started to gain weight. I really hope this means she can come home soon :cry:. A lot more to the story but it's too long to write on my phone. It's all in my journal though.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

34 weeker son! He did very well, I was induced due to pre-e. He was taken straight to the NICU, but I had steroid shots about a week before having him, so his lungs were mature and he didn't need any help breathing. He was 5lbs 11oz, and was just a feed and grow baby. He was in the NICU for 6 days. Of course you have your typical preemie struggles... behind on milestones.. difficulty breastfeeding until "due date", small for his age.. but over all a healthy happy baby. He is now 13 months old, walking since he was 11.5 months. He was behind on rolling and sitting and whatnot, but around 9 months he started catching up. The only thing he is behind on now is speech, everything else he is great at


----------



## Kiwiberry

Some really good news about Ava! She has not only taken all her bottles overnight but she has also taken them all during the day!! She no longer has an NG tube either!!! All that needs to happen is she keeps up with taking her bottles for 48 hours then she can come home!!! I will be staying next to her tonight too. Definitely stocking up on coffee lol.


----------



## Twinmum87

Fantastic! Well done Ava!:happydance:


----------

